# Ticks :-(



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So.....the woman brought ticks into the house. :frown: I discovered them last night when I found a little black speck on her crate. I went to remove it, but as soon as I touched it, it popped with blood. I started looking in her crate and there were many more. :frown:

I vacuumed her crate and all the other dogs crates (I also found some in Showa's crate). Then I vacuumed all the floors and nooks and crannies around the house. She is on K-9 Advantix, but apparently it's effectiveness wore off (she was due for more on Friday so I just put it on now). Looking on her crate this morning, there are more. :frown: :frown:

So my question is: What do I do now? I know that they have the powders and sprays, but I've never had this issue before and therefore I wouldn't know what to use. I would like to use as little chemicals as possible seeing as though there are three dogs and a five-year-old running around here, but I want them gone!!!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

we deal with constant ticks here in North Carolina. I've been picking them off of me for the last month! Sometimes I swear that I get more of them then the dogs do. 

I used to try and never use anything on the dogs but this year I broke down and tried K-9 Advamtix. Frontline Plus did not work at all last year. We used the Advantix and then my husband treated the yard. Since we did both the dogs and the yard, we have not seen a single tick. I'm really happy with that, since we were actually finding 4-5 ticks a day on the dogs and 2-3 a day on me. 

You can find tick granules that you spread on the yard at Lowes or Home Depot. You have to put it down right before it rains so it washes into the yard. The dogs can't walk in the yard until it rains. We have done it before and have never had a problem with it hurting the animals or the children. Like I said, I try to go all natural, but I did have a dog test positive for erlichia last year so it gets to the point were you are better off using the chemicals once then getting sick. 

Good luck.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Many years ago I live in a place that was infested with ticks. Back then frontline worked really well for all my dogs. I also treated the yard with the granules. Along with treating the actual yard I also treated at the very edge of our yard. I put a pretty thick line of the granules just outside the entire length of the fence so that ticks trying to get in from other yards couldn't. Once this was done I just checked the barrier granules from time to time and put more as needed.

After I did all this I had no problems at all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I would dust all around the area with food grade Diatomaceous Earth. I order from here Wolf Creek Ranch - Organic, Natural, & Holistic Pet Health Products You can also treat your yard with it ( it does wash away though). It's all we've used in the yards for several years. You may need to break down and use one of the topicals .... sometimes they are the lesser of the evils.

I started a thread a week or two ago in the main discussions section on a site with much education about ticks and the diseases they transmit.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. I do currently have them all on K-9 Advantix...it just obviously isn't working. Mutant ticks. :frown: I've been spending my whole morning picking baby ticks off the outside of their crates. Not my favorite past time. They are banned to their crates because I don't want them sending the ticks all over the house, although I have found a few random ones around. 

I need something now to stop the infestation...and these topicals sure don't seem to be helping. Going to head out to Walmart in a bit and see what I can find.


----------

